# new guy with engine boggs questions



## carolinaped (Jun 26, 2007)

wassup guys, newbie here from south carolina. anyways yada yada yada i decided to join and learn from you guys as well aside from gopednation since i'm finally taken intrust in these small engines after 26yrs.

i have a goped with a zenoah g23lh 22.5cc factory motor. the motor will crank up with choke on or off and it will idle in both but it will only run with the choke on and if i try to rev it up with the choke off it dies.

now many guys have told me what to look out for and i have and what i have done is:

new gas/oil mix
new fuel filter in tank
new fuel lines
and new engine gasket kit

i have tried cleaning the carb but like the pressure washer on other hands is a diff story maybe i'm not doing something correctly????hum???? the carb is a walbro wyj-138 non adjustable.

any kind of helpful hints to try? look for? do?


Ryan.


----------



## carolinaped (Jun 26, 2007)

well guys its 1:10 am and i went back out in the garage and took the entire carb apart and clean it out with carb cleaner and are pressure slowly and took my time and it runs like a top again. kinda excited 1st time actually cleaning carb and it works for a newbie. 

i know yaw like woopty do but i got it. .......

Ryan.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Congrats, It's a great feeling to repair something yourself, look at it and say "I fixed it". It seems the small things give us the greatst inspiration. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## carolinaped (Jun 26, 2007)

hey geo, thanks you totally right, because i've never successfully fixed an engine bymyself. yes it gave me a little more confindence.

Ryan.


----------



## junkyarddoggie (May 24, 2007)

*carb cleaning*

That's happened to me before, the first time around cleaning the carb I might miss some tiny piece of crud. The second time around is the charm. A lot of times you really need to remove the welch plugs to fully clean the carb. But then you need replacement plugs since you destroy them in the removal process. Congtrats again on the repair. 

Mike


----------

